# To "Prime" or...



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Is Prime the top choice in a declorinator that also helps/w the slime coat ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. It is really the most economical choice also if measured correctly.
Amazon.com: Seachem Prime 500ml: Pet Supplies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does it help with slime coat? Or better question, if your fish are healthy would you need help with it? I used to think so and so I used Jungle Start right with aloe. I switched to the Prime as in the long run I get more for my money. I know it helps bind ammonia but I am not sure about the slime coat thing.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

About 1.5 months ago I saw two of my fish pulling that bouncing off the gravel thing for about three days but haven't since then.
Also I just changed the substrate in one of the two tanks and that was when I had wished I'd had any Prime on those two
occasions. Actually I use a brand which doesn't seem to want to put a name brand on the bottle. Dark green bottle/w three fish
on it. Just says Instant/DeChlor/Removes Chlorine one of each of those words in each fish. Cost $1.99 per 1.5 oz bottle and that
last me for 3-4 months cause you only use two drops per gallon. But I've been wondering about that slime coat so I think that
when this runs out I'll get Prime instead next time.
Thank you for the replies.

Seachem Prime Water Conditioner Aquarium Water Conditioners


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I think prime is awesome, not only does it detoxify Ammonia and Nitrites, but it also helps with the heavy metals in the water and cloramine and chlorine(not all dechlorinators do both). You can dose up the 5x dosage in the case of emergencies. Plus its highly concentrated so you don't have to use as much to dose your tank


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I use Seachem Safe, the dry version of Prime. It is very economical.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

according to the link I provided it helps promote a healthy slime coat.I never really knew that or paid much attention(since that doesn't concern me),but I guess it does.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, slime coat is very far away from any thought of mine also. It could help the fish I guess, but in the end if your water is good slime coat protection in the water will not matter.

If somebody really "needs" slime coat protection in the water I would argue that they are probably looking in areas that won't make much difference.

Aside from that, Prime is more known/used in the community than any other water conditioner - I believe.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> Is Prime the top choice in a declorinator that also helps/w the slime coat ?


Hello Ray...

Never heard of a product that will do both, but there might be one. I use Seachem's "Safe" to treat my tap water before it goes into the tank. It's a powder-like product that works on contact. Very inexpensive and after doing the math, it's a better deal than "Prime". As for the slime coat, I've been using standard aquarium salt in my "Livebearer" and Corydoras tanks for about 8 years and have never had a problem with fish pathogens. I use a teaspoon in every 5 gallons of new water.

Must be doing something right. Just one reporter's opinion though.

B


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Prime is good stuff! I buy straight powder Sodium thiosulfate from Kensfish.com but I am going back to Prime for the convenience and the extra goodies.


----------



## IchthysMan (Oct 8, 2013)

I've never heard of Prime promoting a slime coat? And I would be less apt to use it if it did. My understanding of products that promote a slime coat is that stuff like aquarium salt is a mild irritant that stresses the fish enough to cause them to generate the slime coat.

I could be wrong, but unless you are keeping your fish in less than ideal conditions I would not want to subject my fish to unnecessary stress, when the fish should already have a base line of defense before we introduce an unnatural additive that tricks their system. It just seems unnecessary. 

Take that with a grain of salt, though (see what I did there) , I've discovered that at times I'm the _only_ one with "my understanding" :dont_tap_the_glass:


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Let me ask you guys this: in the case if a tank that's still cycling and stocked, wouldn't it help the cycle along to just use with prime to detoxify levels above 1ppm instead of changing the water and slowing the cycle?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

No, water changes are essential. I will not comment on Prime, got my head ripped off for doing so a short time ago. Just make sure you're not wasting your money.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Prime only converts ammonia to a safer form easily handled by your filter(assuming your filter is cycled).So I would agree with henningc that water changes are still needed during cycling with fish in.


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

Says "Provides slime coat" on the bottle. Yes I use it as well.


----------



## IchthysMan (Oct 8, 2013)

Aceranch said:


> Says "Provides slime coat" on the bottle. Yes I use it as well.


Guess I didn't read the bottle very well =\


----------

